# White worms in my vivarium.



## MonopolyBag

I got micro fauna in my viv, and some of them look like white worms, "dancing" around and swinging their heads in the air, about the size of a FF larvae, only thinner. Are these harmful or only another addition to my mini environment?


----------



## Julio

do you have a pic? i have had white worms in my tanks before, but they were the kind that usually sell at the fish store.


----------



## MonopolyBag

Hmm... I will try to get a good pic. Do you have any pics.? I did put Java moss in there.


----------



## Julio

sorry i don't


----------



## MonopolyBag

ok...


----------



## godsgurl377

I know this is really late, but I was just looking at some of the older posts when I saw this.

When I had white worms, "dancing" around and swinging their heads in the air. They actually were ff larvae. I know this because they were on a piece of fruit I was using as a feeding station. Your's might have been a little smaller than ff larvae because A) they were younger or B) they didn't have any rich media to feed on. 

Just a thought. :lol:


----------



## whatever111

They might be planara, their common in fish tanks and harmless


----------



## jaysnakes

It is also possible they are just fungas gnat larve. They look like skinny white worms just as you desribed have them in my springtail cultures all the time. Perfectly harmless to your viv and frogs if thats what they are.


----------



## MonopolyBag

godsgurl377 said:


> I know this is really late, but I was just looking at some of the older posts when I saw this.
> 
> When I had white worms, "dancing" around and swinging their heads in the air. They actually were ff larvae. I know this because they were on a piece of fruit I was using as a feeding station. Your's might have been a little smaller than ff larvae because A) they were younger or B) they didn't have any rich media to feed on.
> 
> Just a thought. :lol:


Hmmm... not FF larvae, I knwo that.



> They might be planara, their common in fish tanks and harmless


My search didn't come up with any pics, your spelling may be incorrect.


I tried for a picture of some, because I recent;y found some in the dirt substrate along the glass. I am just worried that these may be the worms described in the fecal matter of the frogs.

Here is my picture I took, SO hard to get a good pic through the glass.










I plan tog et my frogs fecal matter tested too...


Similar to these in this post. http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=33177


----------



## Arklier

While getting fecals done is never a bad idea, I think that you can rule out these being parasites. Except for tapeworms (which you never see outside the host), pretty much all the parasites you have to worry about are too small to be seen with the naked eye.

They are probably whiteworms (Enchytraeus albidus) or fungus gnat maggots. Either way nothing to worry about, and the frogs will eat them when they get a chance.


----------

